# Advice please for Germany



## angie (May 16, 2005)

We have one weeks holiday booked for the end of October. We have the ferry booked Dover/Calais but we need your advice.
We fancy going to Germany. What we need to know is:

Is this feasible in one week ?

Best places to go and what to see ?(we like the busier places)

We would like to stay on stellplatz, which would you recommend ?

Any other advice appreciated...eg.routes etc

Thanks
Angie and Keith


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yes it is feasible, you can be in Germany in a day. Suggest the Mosel valley between Trier and Koblenz.

peedee


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Just in time for the Octoberfest to....totally agree with Peedee it's a beautiful area.

Kith


----------



## 105069 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Rhine*

I did the rhine last year in one week, stayed at St goar and Bacharach on the stelplatze no problem.

Regards


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I endorse peedee's suggestion .. :wink:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Just in time for the Octoberfest to....


Sorry, but that's too late. The "Oktoberfest" (at least the original one in Munich) always takes place in the last two weeks of _September!_ 8O

Strange but true.

@ angie:

If with "busy places" you mean more something like big cities, then I would recommend Aachen and Koln. Both have good stellplatz sites, and there's a lot of things to do. Just good for a week, and if you feel that you want to spend some days in less spoilt nature, then the Eifel mountain range (with loads of stellplatz sites) is just 'round the corner.

Of course, if you are more looking for something different: Along the Mosel river there will be a lot of wine festivals.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

angie said:


> We have one weeks holiday booked for the end of October. We have the ferry booked Dover/Calais but we need your advice.
> We fancy going to Germany. What we need to know is:
> 
> Is this feasible in one week ?
> ...


Hi Angie & Keith,

As you know, we have just come back, but outrip was a bit more leisurely.

The best advice has been given already, but do enjoy it. The Mosel valley is absolutely wonderful. We have already said that next time we would probably head straight for it.
We would also like to do the Black Forest, but that's another project. 

Jock.


----------



## 101551 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi 
As you have probably read we have only returned this week from Germany 
and as you have had a lot of good advice my bit is to buy the Bord Atlas which has most of the stelpatz in, even though it is in German it is quite easy to use and we found it invaluable. 
Have a great trip 
Brenda


----------

